# What you've been playing



## Twiffles (Feb 16, 2008)

Rawr, I'm somewhat surprised I haven't seen one of these. It's almost 100% needed on a video game forum.
The concept is pretty simple, you just post what you've been playing lately. Usually a trend develops and some might find "hidden treasures". Or maybe, this just die. >_>

I'll start:
[PSP] DJ Max Portable 2 
[Wii] 大乱闘スマッシュブラザーズX


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

[PSP] ギレンの野望 (the new one)
[PC] Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
[Wii] Smash Brothers X


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2008)

There was a topic like this a while ago, but its dead so...

Professor Layton
Brothers in Arms DS
Halo 3 (yes thats right, I still play it)
Halo 1 (lol)
Call of Duty 2 (double lol)
Gears of War (triple lol)
Full version of Quake 2 on DS
Quake 3 Arena


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 16, 2008)

nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Too busy.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 16, 2008)

DS: Professor Layton (finally got the download weekly puzzle to work last night)
PSP: DJ Max Portable 1 (I had my way with the 2nd one already ?)
PS2: IIDX 12th and Pop'n Music (forgot which one >_


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 16, 2008)

See siggy =)


----------



## fischju (Feb 16, 2008)

Remove the drop shadows on that font, I can't real any of that...


----------



## Samutz (Feb 16, 2008)

[360] Assassin's Creed (close to 100% completion)
[360] Viva Pinata Demo (going to buy it soon)
[360] Rock Band & Guitar Hero
[PC] Audiosurf


----------



## Orc (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> PS2: IIDX 12th and Pop'n Music (forgot which one >_


----------



## Rulza (Feb 16, 2008)

PSP: Monster Hunter Freedom 2 and DJ Max Portable 2.
WII: Smash Bros ofc


----------



## NoNameFace (Feb 16, 2008)

[XBox 360]
Lost Odyssey (I'm lost in the Temple of Enlightenment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Devil May Cry 4 (just began)


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 16, 2008)

[DS] Professor Layton and the Curious Village
[DS] Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2
[PSX] Grandia


----------



## azotyp (Feb 16, 2008)

DS assasins creed, Professor Layton and the Curious Village, 	
Naruto: Ninja Destiny

GBA (on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) megaman zero

PC  I dont play pc games anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but if counting last months I've checked  Nexus (but it was maybe 10 minutes)


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 16, 2008)

Professor Layton

I've also been playing a lot of homebrew for my upcoming Motion Pak review...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2008)

PSP: Loco Roco
DS: Professor Layton
PC: The Experiment
Xbox 360: Turok


----------



## xJonny (Feb 16, 2008)

Um... Horsez, Bratz, Imagine Babyz et al.

Seriously, a bit of Professor Layton, some WSoP for DS and Call of Duty 4 for PC - which by the way is seriously epic..


----------



## TaMs (Feb 16, 2008)

Devil may cry 4 (ps3)
Kingdom hearts 2 (ps2)


----------



## martin88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Assassin's Creed on Xbox 360
Professor Layton on DS Phat

Fun.


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 17, 2008)

tonigh = smash brawl and rock band xbox with (hopefully) 10-15 friends


----------



## test84 (Feb 17, 2008)

wow, Mazes of Fate is really satisfying me.


----------



## phoood (Feb 17, 2008)

A lot of cod4, some forza 2 and gears on my 360

Socom tactical strike on my psp


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dungeon Explorer =X
Air Hockey (I actually tried out my e-Reader on my DS Lite for the first time, lulz)


----------



## legendofphil (Feb 17, 2008)

Scene It: LCA since friday and Burnout Paradise before that, both on the 360.
At some point I should get around playing Kane & Lynch since I picked that up on Friday with Scene It.

And TBH there are alot of games I have that I haven't completed especially on the Wii, some on the 360 and 1 on the Gamecube.


----------



## jargus (Feb 21, 2008)

I was playing Shadow Heats 3 until my Ps2 died again. Lately it's been No More Heroes, Advance Wars Days of Ruin, SSBM, and Kirby Super Star.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 21, 2008)

No More Heroes and Gradius Collection (PSP)


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 21, 2008)

360: Mass Effect
DS: Assassin's Creed
And a bit of MOH2 on Wii.


----------



## chadtheyakuza (Feb 21, 2008)

360: DMC4, COD4, Burnout Paradise
PSP: Patapon, Wipeout Pulse, Vagrant Story (pops)
Wii: SSBB, MP3
DS: Nada...

So many left I need to start too


----------



## TehLink (Feb 21, 2008)

DS: Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Wii: Smash Brothers X
PC: Nothing..

Of course I'm playing SSBX the most on my free time.


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 21, 2008)

PSP: Patapon, Musou Orochi, Wipeout Pulse.
Just those at the moment, perfectly satisfied. For now.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 21, 2008)

Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games, Apollo Justice


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 21, 2008)

PSP: Patapon, DJ Max 2
PC: Call of Duty 4, Counter Strike Source, Halo, Bioshock
X360: Mass Effect, Rock band


----------



## amptor (Feb 21, 2008)

test drive unlimited xbox360


----------



## xJonny (Feb 21, 2008)

Ace Attorney Apollo Justice (DS)


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 22, 2008)

DS: Apollo Justice Ace Attorney
PC: Warcraft III (Yes I play this game much)
X360: CoD 4 and Mass Effect


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 22, 2008)

DS: Apollo Justice : Ace Attorney , Professor Layton
PSP: nothing for now , last game played was Parappa the Rapper
PS2: MGS3 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Wii : No More Heroes , F-Zero GX ( GC on my Wii )


----------



## Hillsy_ (Feb 23, 2008)

DS: Professor Layton, Dungeon Explorer, Panzer Tactics.
PC: Shadow Grounds Survivor, Darklands, Hard to be a God, Sin of a Solar Empire, Alien Shooter Vengeance, Stranglehold.
Wii: None.
3DO: Wing Commander III.
GC: Soul Calibur II.
SNES: Prince of Persia 1, DKC2, Super Metroid.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 23, 2008)

PC: COD4, trackmania united 
DS: Space Invaders Xtreme


----------



## fischju (Feb 23, 2008)

PC: Played through and beat CoD4 and Bioshock again. Just finished Splinter Cell: Double Agent. Still playing Sins of a Solar Empire.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 23, 2008)

[DS] Arkanoid


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 23, 2008)

DS: Apollo Justice
PSP: Space Invaders Extreme, Grand Theft Auto Vice City Stories, Gripshift, Lemmings
PC: None
PS2: GTA 3, GTA VC, GTA SA, Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
PSX (On PS2): THPS, THPS2
GCN: Super Mario Sunshine (Yes, still only have like 30 shines)


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Mar 4, 2008)

[PC]:
Embodiment of Scarlet Devil
Perfect Cherry Blossom
Super Marisa World


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 4, 2008)

DS: The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Yes, I'm a bit slow, just been playing on and off)
PSX: Final Fantasy VIII, Tombi!, I would be playing The Legend of Dragoon if it would work in pSX.
PC: Just a little WoW.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 4, 2008)

PC: UT3

thats all. nothing else yet.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Call of Duty 4*
Yes, I'm in love now.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 6, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> *Call of Duty 4*
> Yes, I'm in love now.



you'll soon realize that TF2 is far superior


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 6, 2008)

XBOX360 - Lost Odyssey (Up to the 4th Disc)

DS - Pokemon Diamond (Was up to elite 4 and my save corrupted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, now back to having 4 badges)

Wii - Nothing (But I'm yet to finish Galaxy)

PSP - Disgaea

PS3 - Resistance (I'm struggling to get the motivation to finish this one, very generic FPS IMO)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 6, 2008)

Elite beat agents. I already beat it 7 times on all of the modes, but it's still pretty fun.


----------



## Knab (Mar 6, 2008)

xbox360 - bully
ds - pokemon D/P had to start over cause my nephew started a new game over mine lol.
wii - endless ocean
psp - patapon
GBA - pokemon emerald


----------



## Rulza (Mar 6, 2008)

Wii - No More Heroes 
PSP - Patapon, God of War
DS - Nothing good has come out in a long time, still waiting for The World Ends With You.


----------



## enigmaindex (Mar 7, 2008)

Wii - Havent touched it in months
DS - Pokemon Diamond and Apollo Justice
PS3 - Call of Duty 4 Online Multiplayer (i'm obsessed with this, i play it everyday)
Genesis - FireShark


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 7, 2008)

DS - DK: Jungle Climber
PSP - God of War: Chains of Olympus

Then of course Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles - Ring of Fates when it comes out.


----------



## Tenshigure (Mar 7, 2008)

PS2 - Fire Pro Wrestling Returns (booya!)

XB360 - Rock Band (can't stop)

DS - Addicted to Layton, ironically playing a lot of Mario Party DS too...of course Osu! is in my playloop as well.

Looking forward to FF:CC - RoF too.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 7, 2008)

wii: zack and wiki, wario ware, metroid prime 3 (second play through), mario galaxy, super metroid (15th? play through) yoshi's story

ds: sm64ds, nanostray, super princess peach


----------



## azotyp (Mar 7, 2008)

DS kirakirapopprincess


----------

